# Modification of the filtration of my 2000 liter aquarium



## Michel 57

The aquarium before modifications, but the filtration is insufficient



















Work made in Blue bird, the best


----------



## Michel 57




----------



## shoal king

Holy S*** that tank looks amazing 
what is going in that? please say piraya


----------



## NeXuS

wow i wish i could get my tank to look that amazing


----------



## jp80911

That tank is huge~!! very nice looking. wish I can have something like that in my basement.


----------



## Malawi-

Great pictures so far. Can't wait to seel it full of water and fish.


----------



## moonie

you are the man "showoff" 
that stuff looks serus


----------



## EZmoney

goddamn!!!! you take the aquarium hobby to another level.








to the French Connection - bluebird, gonzo, and michel!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redbellyman21

I would love an explanation as to how and why the sump has so many baffles and chambers... it is so wow awesome! but I am changing my opinion of the french with every post from gonzo bluebird and michel.


----------



## Michel 57

Thanks for you comment









Work today


----------



## Nick G

great work sir



redbellyman21 said:


> I would love an explanation as to how and why the sump has so many baffles and chambers... it is so wow awesome! but I am changing my opinion of the french with every post from gonzo bluebird and michel.


ill bet if you took a french translator to that diagram at the beginning, you would know.


----------



## bluebird

tchin my friend.. 









I am happy for you..


----------



## Moondemon

Tu fais un excellent travail !!
Ce système de filtration est simplement merveilleux !!!

Continues de nous envoyer des photos; elles sont appréciées par tout le monde !!


----------



## redbellyman21

Nick G said:


> I would love an explanation as to how and why the sump has so many baffles and chambers... it is so wow awesome! but I am changing my opinion of the french with every post from gonzo bluebird and michel.


ill bet if you took a french translator to that diagram at the beginning, you would know.
[/quote]

I did actually, I know what the words are for.. smartass!!! lol I want to know why so many chambers is all...

I wouldnt talk to smartly since you said in bluebirds post that you need to learn italian to keep up with these guys, when they are clearly french! hahah


----------



## Moondemon

redbellyman21 said:


> I would love an explanation as to how and why the sump has so many baffles and chambers... it is so wow awesome! but I am changing my opinion of the french with every post from gonzo bluebird and michel.


ill bet if you took a french translator to that diagram at the beginning, you would know.
[/quote]

I did actually, I know what the words are for.. smartass!!! lol I want to know why so many chambers is all...

I wouldnt talk to smartly since you said in bluebirds post that you need to learn italian to keep up with these guys, when they are clearly french! hahah
[/quote]

a few posts were in german too


----------



## redbellyman21

a few posts were in german too
[/quote]
yeyah, I was just ragging on nick g since he gave me crap jokingly.. lol but these guys are piranha gods if u ask me


----------



## Nick G

redbellyman21 said:


> I did actually, I know what the words are for.. smartass!!! lol I want to know why so many chambers is all...
> 
> I wouldnt talk to smartly since you said in bluebirds post that you need to learn italian to keep up with these guys, when they are clearly french! hahah











i actually didnt realize that they were french haha. i am an ignorant american who loves everyone but doesnt exactly know the difference i guess. 
tommy is italian, and his fish are on par with bluebirds, i guess thats what i was thinking.

and for the record, i wasnt trying to be a smartass, i figured maybe you just honestly missed that diagram.







haha


----------



## Lifer374

Moondemon (or anyone else that can ask for me),
What are the dimensions of this tank and how long has it been running? Is the whole tank a custom job? Lighting? CO2 injected? What does he plan on housing in the tank? 
Thanks

VERY nice work so far Michel!


----------



## Moondemon

Tango374 said:


> Moondemon,
> What are the dimensions of this tank and how long has it been running? Is the whole tank a custom job? Lighting? CO2 injected? What does he plan on housing in the tank?
> 
> VERY nice work so far Michel!


Well, 2000 litres is about 528 gallons.
In another thread he made, he said the tank was 4 meters long, so about 13 feet long. He had 17 natts in there last summer.
That's all i know...

Michel, tu vas encore mettre des nattereris dans ce bac ?
Est-ce toi qui l'a constuit en entier ?? Quelle est la profondeur de ce bac ?

èncore une fois, très beau travail !


----------



## Lifer374

cool, thanks MD


----------



## Nick G

so from what MD said and the pics, im guessing its 156"x36"x24" 
that is a seriously amazing tank foot print, even if im off a bit, that ballpark dimensions are amazing. 







michel


----------



## redbellyman21

Nick G said:


> so from what MD said and the pics, im guessing its 156"x36"x24"
> that is a seriously amazing tank foot print, even if im off a bit, that ballpark dimensions are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michel


I am just busting ur chops cause you are from jersey, and I am from phila, u know we love to hate each other! hahah


----------



## Michel 57

My old configuration


----------



## Michel 57

The moss is put, I made a test with some mud to test the filtration.










It's perfect


----------



## Malawi-

Looks pretty good, good job.


----------



## Michel 57

work today


----------



## Nick G

Michel, quels sont les fils sous la maille verte ? le travail très agréable mon ami. J'écris ceci par un traducteur en ligne, donc me pardonner.


----------



## Michel 57

Hello, It is of the thread warming for the roots of plants


----------



## Nick G

Oh bien. je n'ai jamais vu personne fait cela avant. merci!


----------



## Michel 57

It is the technique which we use gonzo ,blue bird and my, more needs CO2 with this solution

15 mn ON, 15 mn OFF, 15 Mn ON.....


----------



## Nick G

Intéresser. c'est juste le chauffage de résistance câble similaire aux réservoirs de reptile, et cette partie verte étale la chaleur ? Moins de carbone dioxyde a ajouté ou le dioxyde de plus de carbone a ajouté avec cette technique ? Que vous avez écrit confondiez que pourquoi je demande plus directement. merci encore pour cette explication mon ami.


----------



## Michel 57

We can create easily and certainly a slow circulation of water in the ground of the aquarium thanks to a heating cable which warms only weakly the substratum. This cable settles in serpentine on the bottom of the tub thanks to suction cups of fixation. During its functioning, the cable creates fair one distribution of the zones of heat in the ground. II a light circulation of water also builds up itself. In that case micro-organisms saprophytes have Have the time to consume the surplus of oxygen and to prepare sensibly nutrients necessary for plants. The implementation of a heating cable maintains the substratum in oxidizing environment.

The green railing is so that fishes do not eat the cable


----------



## Moondemon

C'est vraiment intéressant... je ne savais rien de cela !! Alors, vous chauffez tous le fond de votre bac de cette manière ? Car j'ai remarqué que vous avez vraiment tous de belles plantes et là, tu dis que vous n'utilisez pas d'oxygène... Dis, tu aurais un lien pour une page web qui expliquerait davantage cette technique ?? Si ce n'est pas trop compliqué, j'adorerais faire ainsi dans mes aquariums..

Nick- Nice to see you write a bit of french !!


----------



## Nick G

Michel très intéressant. Je peux tenter ceci dans un de mes réservoirs à l'avenir. Je peux voir qu'il travaille par la beauté de vos aquariums. Merci beaucoup pour partager cette information avec moi.

Moondemon. grâce aux pouvoirs d'Internet, je peux communiquer dans n'importe quelle langue !


----------



## Michel 57

the rule is simple, 1 W for 10 litres maximum, in my case I use 0.5 w for 10 litres.

but it is not the only heating, it is as a supplement.


----------



## maknwar

how much is admission? Very nice!!!!! Too bad I am so lazy or I would try something like that.


----------



## Σņįġmã

YOUR A LEGEND


----------



## Michel 57

Merci






















































To be continued....


----------



## PygoLover

speachless i would like to have the knowledge you guys do have.... need 10 years more... 
Congratulations...
Tommy


----------



## chomp chomp

Absolutely stunning.. I hope to one day achive your skill/knowledge in the hobby. Top Notch!!


----------



## Yanfloist

wowwow, thats great. having a lot of pictures really helps!


----------



## Michel 57

the population it's 4 caribes





































fihgt every day










picture of aquarium










big pictures one fish


----------



## starbury

sweet tank but that one carbie looks like sh*t


----------



## bigshawn

Very nice!!!


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO

THIS GUY'S A FUCKIN GENIUS!!!


----------



## PygoLover

4 caribes??? and where are all your Nattereri? :O
Tommy


----------



## Michel 57

Nattereri goes well, they are in another aquarium at a friend


----------



## Michel 57

The big caribe => 37 cm


----------



## VEGA

Amazing, I love huge caribe like that
are they raised in captivity?


----------



## ICEE

looks like they fight a lot







maybe more feeding?


----------



## piraya man

starbury said:


> sweet tank but that one carbie looks like sh*t


you look like sh*t you hater


----------

